# SSD vs 7400 rpm HD



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Any reason, other than price to not consider a solid state disc for internal storage? Looks like the 'rugged/semi-rugged' laptop race is boiling down to Panasonic, IBM or possibly Dell. I'm not sure if any of them offer SSDs and wanted to get some opinions about using them for primary data storage before I start checking.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

In the large gb size its still pretty new technology, Not sure its going to any more reliable except in mobile and portable applications.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm not sure either, since I haven't actually worked with one yet, but I have been reading about them. It would seem that not having any moving parts would increase reliability, and I think there is no question that access time will be much faster.

I'm looking forward to trying one.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Although SSD is technically faster, perhaps orders of magnitude faster, that does not always translate into any real world speed advantage when you consider the system as a whole. A "process" may be limited/bound by the CPU, video, etc. etc. - and in those cases, the speed of the drive will make no real difference. At about $400 for a 32gb SSD, I think the current choice is obvious, go with a conventional drive. That $400 would probably provide more "bang for the buck" being put towards a faster CPU, more/faster system memory and a better video card. SSD as a primary drive in any consumer based system is still a bit into the future.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

My attraction to a SSD is not the potential for increased overall system speed. I'm going to be traveling quite a bit over the next several months and therefore will be in need of a laptop. Since it will be exposed to airport baggage handlers, very rough rural roads, potential foot, atv or oxcart trips through forests, I'm more concerned with it's inherent ability to withstand shock than system efficiency.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Although I've never actually seen one, I believe Panasonic makes a "military strength" laptop. I have an IBM T-series, and although its probably "tougher" than most commercial laptops, I doubt it would suit your application. Perhaps just as important as the laptop is a military strength laptop carry case or "strong box" - something like a "Pelican".

SSD vs conventional drives - I doubt it'll make much difference if you have the proper laptop and case. I'm sure that Panasonic has some method to protect the current drives from shock.



bill in oh said:


> My attraction to a SSD is not the potential for increased overall system speed. I'm going to be traveling quite a bit over the next several months and therefore will be in need of a laptop. Since it will be exposed to airport baggage handlers, very rough rural roads, potential foot, atv or oxcart trips through forests, I'm more concerned with it's inherent ability to withstand shock than system efficiency.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Ya they do - it's a gel wrap that they apply to the hard drive to absorb the shock from getting banged around. But I can't imagine that it's as effective as a drive with no moving parts.
And yes, Panasonic makes a 'military grade' laptop. Theirs has probably the most 'configurable' models of any comparable 'rugged' laptops. IMHO And IBM comes in a close second. Dell is trying and General Dynamics has a super-tough line of portables, but the largest screen size is 13 or so inches - I think I need LasiK surgery...


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I would not assume the SSD or tougher than hard drives. If you need a rough-n-ready laptop then the panasonic toughbooks or one of the rugged laptops are in order. These are not the lightest and are not the cheapest but fill a space where rugged is the need.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

I would guess that - when SSD has had the bugs shaken out - that it will be much sturdier than any drive with moving parts. The major consideration for me is power consumption (WAY lower with SSD)

R


----------

